# Watch those hands



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

I have to tell you the three blades that scare me are router bits, joiner blades and dado blades, major damage in just one pass. Last Saturday I set my dado blades in my table saw, set up feather boards and using push blocks started to work. The next think I knew I was pulling my hand back with the top side of two of my fingers missing. I still do not know how it happened, everything was in place for a safe run and wham. You never can be too safe.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn...close call!

I would certainly figure out what went wrong before attempting that operation again!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

All it takes is a split second of lack of concentration. Hope you heal up OK. Hard to figure getting caught on the TS, as the work is over the blade. Maybe you slipped off.

You might try using a router instead.


----------



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

*both of you guys are right*

You know both of you guys are right. When I got home I went over that saw and everything around it really could not find what went wrong. Twenty five years ago I cut off three fingers and since that time I have really been very alert when I did any type of cutting. Probable cause was a slip, but you know cabinetman you are right, Next time I will use a router table. Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tendres said:


> Next time I will use a router table. Thanks guys :thumbsup:



A router table can be as dangerous as a table saw. Try using a hand held and a jig. Here's one you can make yourself.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Mike,
That's a clever jig.


----------



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you cabinetman this is a great jig I will definitely use it as soon as I get these fingers going again.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your accident.I try not to get in a mental state like "oh I done this a million times,no problem". I try to think twice and cut once and hopefully remain unscathed in the process.Did they put your fingers back on the first time and are they fully functional? Ten fingers Itchy and wanna keep it that way!


----------



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes they did reattach them but they do not work well, I have about 30% use of my left hand. You are right it is not hard to lose contraction in a repetitive process such as this. Great quote "think twice":yes:


----------



## WinM70 (Mar 6, 2010)

Know what you mean, last saturday I was using my jointer and brushed my ring finger against the blades. Just like that last 35% of my finger pad in the dust collector, right down to the bone. Had to have it cauterized, now I'll have a dent in that finger to remind me.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Its only a matter of time and they will make the stop saw technology on a joiner.Itchy


----------



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh boy, WinM70 "cauterized" I know that feeling I don't know what was worse the injury or the cure. When they did my fingers I thought I would pass out.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry to here about the fingers, and thanks for posting about it. We have a thread on here "Lets see some damage" just for this type of post. I think they should make it a sticky because it really helps you remember safety after reading it.

Just when you get to comfortable or start rushing that's when bad things happen.


----------



## jack the ripper (Mar 9, 2010)

*tablesaw safety tool*

Anyone looking for a safe way to cut wood should look at the Grip-Tite feeder setup. (www.grip-tite.com) 
You clamp a steel plate on your fence permanently and then stick their magnet feeder on the fence. It takes the place of my hands in front of and after the blade. The best thing about it is it sets up in a few seconds with one hand.
Very cheap finger insurance and it works on my aluminum tablesaw for dados on plywood.


----------



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

Well yesterday I went back to the scene of the crime, my table saw. I felt as if it had a presence and daring me to try it again, like falling off a horse. Proceeded with caution and it all worked out fine, with renewed sense of respect.:boat:


----------



## BlackWater (Nov 20, 2009)

That's the key - RESPECT your tools! You can't fear them - you'll never get any work done! But know what they can do to wood, and IMAGINE what they can do to flesh and bone. I still have all ten, but I also have a few scars on various body parts, mostly from getting in a hurry with a circular saw, recip, or chain saw. 

Hope you heal up ok! Take good care of what you have left!


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

!!!WARNING!!!
The router damage pic below is graphic!



Routers are just as dangerous as any power tool whether it's used in a table or by hand. The finger pic below is in my shop tacked to the wall above my RT and beside the band saw. The man it happened to is a member of another site I go to and an experienced wood worker for many yrs. 

I take a long look at it before I start any operation in the shop, I'm even more diligent than before he had the accident because of the pics he and other members have posted to the "Safety Forum". 

I clear the area, go over the operation, ensure the best lighting I can produce in my shop, set and orient my stock. I try to be as alert and undistracted as I can be. I even stop and leave the shop when something goes wrong to cool down and give myself some time to figure out if there's a chance to salvage the piece, a work around or a start over, (I hate start overs).

That said, the possibility of an accident albeit unlikely even with solid prep is still high. A push board over the stock adds an extra layer of material between you and the business end of your power tool. It might seem odd and or a hindrance at 1st, quite often I think I've got more jigs and assessories than anything else, but ones limbs and digits are too important to lose.

I have 2 jigs I use for Dados and flutes, the one on the wall is strictly for shelving Dados. The other is great for both, they cost me nothing, (all the mat was left over from customer projects and were simple to build.


----------



## Martin Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

*I truly feel sorry*

As you have said that you were working with full attention still you got the injury, it is a bad luck with you. You should search in different DIY tools directories to get knowledge about different vendors and suppliers that are making state of the art modern tools that require less strength and saves you from injury


B BRAVE :smile:


----------



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Martin thanks for the link. I did just what you said I went and ordered ever item I could think of to make it safer. I am still stumped how the accident happened. I got the hospital bill yesterday I could have replaced my entire shop for the price I have to pay them. Hind sight is 20/20.


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

This has been a good post for me because it's only been about a week now i've been working on a router table w/o much thought for safety. I took note while working it today that using only my hands to feed the piece of work while applying pressure against the fence at the same time, and, fingers only a few inches from the bit.:huh: I've had no formal training on a router table but would certainly take time to learn safe operating procedures.


----------

